# Power I/O Module wiring.



## jimmyjamesb (May 21, 2020)

Hi!
Very new to the forum, This is my first post actually!
Trying to find some info on the proper way to wire the power module board. First time attempting to use it and I'm not sure how to connect it to the board and switch pcb's. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## jimmyjamesb (May 22, 2020)

Specifically, where do the leads coming off of the 3PDT breakout board connect now if they don't go to the jack tip lug?


----------



## Robert (May 22, 2020)

The + and - of the Power IO module go to the top of the PCB where the DC jack usually connects.

IN/OUT on the Power IO module goes to the 3PDT breakout board where the Tip connections usually connect.

The remaining 3PDT breakout board connections (IN/GND/SW/OUT) connect to the main PCB as usual.


----------



## jimmyjamesb (May 22, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## jimmyjamesb (May 22, 2020)

Thanks! SO no connection to the ground pads on the effects board itself?


----------



## Robert (May 22, 2020)

Those were just used to ground the jacks but that's all taken care of on the Power IO module.


----------



## NickDanger (May 23, 2020)

Hey dude. Welcome!


----------



## Quinn301 (Jun 19, 2020)

so both you just wire the output from the 3pdt board of the main effect to the IN on the Power module and then out from the power module to the output jack..how do you add the volume control


----------

